# Arabic Culture



## ayed

I am happy to be a member on this forum.

It pleases me to answer any question regarding my culture, habits, customs and folklores.

My regards,

Ayed


----------



## DDT

Welcome Ayed! 
Why don't you just suggest a topic concerning your culture?

DDT


----------



## Tomasoria

Ayed... you're more than wellcome to this Forum. We  discuss sometimes about religious issues and I feel that the muslim's point of view is often absent.

 Let me tell you sth. about my city. I'm from Córdoba (Southern Spain), as you may know this city has one of the most impressive mosque from the 12 and 13th century in Europe. The mosque became a cathedral by the time the Spanish Christians expelled the muslims. Nowdays is a catholic cathedral and muslim praying is banned. A couple of weeks ago I saw 3 muslims Knelt down in front of the Mihrab, just in a intimate moment of praying towards The Mecca. They were just interrupted an asked (forced...) to stop praying by a couple of bouncers..there was some telling-off and quarrell but finally the three guys gave up and left. They were just simply banned to pray because it's was a cathedral...I was astounded and try to react helping these three guys but it was too late cause they'd gone.

    The thing is that catholic authorities are really worried about the muslim growth in Spain and they just simply don't want to give the slightly way to use the many arabic monuments in this country.

      I foresee many more and more serious problems with the muslim community here...specially after the 11M terrorist attacks...

      Bye...


----------



## Zephyrus

Hi Ayed,
Welcome to this wonderful forum, you will enjoy it.
I really love your music, food, folklore, architecture etc...it would be very interesting to have always your explanations about your culture. 
regards,


----------



## ayed

First off, all praise and thanks be to our Creator Allah (the God), the Exalted, the Almighty Who guided me to learn English & its Literature. It is a gift from Allah to me. Consequently, I am able to communicate with you on this forum, all praise be to Allah.

Let me say” Thank you for your speedy responses”.

Second, my text is mistakenly larged. So, I hope nobody got upset. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DDT, thank you very much. 

I am at your beck and call. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tomasoria, thank you for welcoming me more than I deserve.

Thank you for your feelings and passions towards my brothers over there in your country.

Verily! I do know Cordoba is a centre of Moorish culture.

We have many Arabic volumes and books talking of Spain and its cities. If you want any specific pure information, I am at your beck and call to browse books and translate your chosen points.

I thank you for your humanitarian courage to help those poor guys out. It seems to me that they were ignorant of the Islamic Law. That is, it is impermissible for a Muslim to pray in a Church or a Synagogue unless they be changed to a Musjid .Accordingly, the three guys’ prayer was wrong and unaccepted.(I am not sheikh).

The Muslims worship and praise Allah everywhere provided that they kneel down on a clean spot of earth .It was better for those guys to pray at any place other than a Cathedral supervised by Catholic authorities who might have seen the three guys’ prayer as sort of challenge against them. Anyway, this is a political issue and I do hate politics.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zephyrus, thank you .I am at your beck and call.



Waiting your questions.

I am sorry for my poor language 

My greetings,

Ayed


----------



## DDT

ayed said:
			
		

> I am sorry for my poor language
> 
> My greetings,
> 
> Ayed



I really don't think your language is so poor 
Do not hesitate to post, anyway. WR is a friendly cultural language whose members are exchanging helpful and nice posts regardless of everyone's linguistic skills, for we are everybody here to learn from each other 

DDT


----------



## Lems

ayed said:
			
		

> I am happy to be a member on this forum.
> 
> It pleases me to answer any question regarding my culture, habits, customs and folklores.
> 
> My regards,
> 
> Ayed


Welcome, Ayed!

In Brazil muslims and jews live in peace and share the same neighborhood to work and recreation, as we all long to be. 

Bring your culture and share with us and, above all, enjoy our environment.

Regards

Lems
_______________________________
Life is the synchronism of the chance.


----------



## Janna82

Hi Ayed, and welcome to wordreference, it's great to have someone from the same culture in these forums. Everyone here is  great and extremely helpful. as for learning each others' cultures and religion, only once did I participate in a thread where Islam was discussed, since there aren't many muslims, or even people from our culture in these forums.
You'll never ever regret subscribing here   

Cheers


----------



## Tomasoria

Ayed,

 I had no clue at all about the ban on muslins to pray on cathedrals and synagogues...I thought that praying, in any religion, was a kind of intimate and personal option so it really didn't cared where you did as long as you pray sincerely and faithfully. 

  The thing is that the cathedral-mosque in Cordoba is supposed to have a particular significance to all muslins since it is a part of arabic history and culture. It could be a good idea to make a common praying ground for both religions: Muslims and catholics.

   Saludos


----------



## ayed

thank you very much for your responses.

hope you be always in good condition.



Right now, I pleasurably invite you, my readers to browse, with me, pages of our history folded and archived in ancient times. Let’s learn from our forepast prophets and ancestors who left for us daily life incidents since tens of hundreds of years ago. 
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                     Translated by Ayed

The prophet Ibraheem and his son, Ismaiel(Ishmael)​



When the prophet Ismaiel (Ishmael peace be upon him) grew up, he married a woman from “Jorhum tribe”,--an Arabian tribe that dwelt in Makkah valley at Ibraheem’s era). 

It came to pass that the prophet Ibraheem (Abraham peace be upon him) dropped by his son’s home, Ismaiel but didn’t find him.Ibraheem asked Ismaiel’s wife where her husband was, then she told him that he was out for hunting and searching for food. Asked by Ibraheem how their life was, the wife answered:

 :”…We are destitute human beings in dire need of food and water and in living death” 

 :”…when your husband gets back home, convey my peace and regards to him and ask him to change his doorsill”, replied Ibraheem.

Got back home and was told by his wife, Ismaiel instantaneously perceived that the visitor was his father and deciphered the message to his wife:

 ” It is my father; commanding me to divorce and separate from you. Right away! Go and join your family.

Later on, Ismaiel married another woman called on by Ibraheem and the same incident occurred to her. Asked by Ibraheem how their life was, the new wife told him they were in good condition and experience luxury life.

The prophet Ibraheem said:” when your husband gets back home convey my peace and greetings to him and tell him to hold his doorsill firmly”.


----->Notice:” to replace his doorsill “it means “to divorce his wife and marry a new one because the first wife was impatient as if she were objecting and against what Allah, (the God), the Exalted has predestined for her in this transient worldly life. As for the second wife, she was very pleased with what Allah, the Almighty has foreordained for her and no objections.

Ayed’s regards .

 -------------------------------------------------------
 References:

al-Bidayah wa al-Nnihayah"The Beginning And The End" by the scholar, Ibn Katheer, an Arabic edition


----------



## valerie

Ayed, just a technical remark, could you post with a bigger font, I hardly can read your post (and I usually have good eye  )


----------



## Lems

valerie said:
			
		

> Ayed, just a technical remark, could you post with a bigger font, I hardly can read your post (and I usually have good eye  )


Valerie, I was just beginning to write the very same message you did.

Please, Ayed, be kind with our poor eyes...  

Lems
__________________________________________
Did you ever feel that you were a typewriter, while 
everyone else in the world was a word processor?


----------



## ayed

thank you very much for your responses.
My text appears to me larger than to you.I don't know what the problem.
Now, I larged it .If it appears larger than what is required, then sorry for that.If it is good , then be it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Right now, I pleasurably invite you, my readers to browse, with me, pages of our history folded and archived in ancient times. Let’s learn from our forepast prophets and ancestors who left for us daily life incidents since tens of hundreds of years ago. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Translated by Ayed


The prophet Ibraheem and his son, Ismaiel(Ishmael)​When the prophet Ismaiel (Ishmael peace be upon him) grew up, he married a woman from “Jorhum tribe”,--an Arabian tribe that dwelt in Makkah valley at Ibraheem’s era). 
It came to pass that the prophet Ibraheem (Abraham peace be upon him) dropped by his son’s home, Ismaiel but didn’t find him.Ibraheem asked Ismaiel’s wife where her husband was, then she told him that he was out for hunting and searching for food. Asked by Ibraheem how their life was, the wife answered:

:”…We are destitute human beings in dire need of food and water and in living death” 

:”…when your husband gets back home, convey my peace and regards to him and ask him to change his doorsill”, replied Ibraheem.

Got back home and was told by his wife, Ismaiel instantaneously perceived that the visitor was his father and deciphered the message to his wife:

” It is my father; commanding me to divorce and separate from you. Right away! Go and join your family.

Later on, Ismaiel married another woman called on by Ibraheem and the same incident occurred to her. Asked by Ibraheem how their life was, the new wife told him they were in good condition and experience luxury life.

The prophet Ibraheem said:” when your husband gets back home convey my peace and greetings to him and tell him to hold his doorsill firmly”.

----->Notice_:” to replace his doorsill “it means “to divorce his wife and marry a new one because the first wife was impatient as if she were objecting and against what Allah, (the God), the Exalted has predestined for her in this transient worldly life. As for the second wife, she was very pleased with what Allah, the Almighty has foreordained for her and no objections._

Ayed’s regards .

-------------------------------------------------------
References:

al-Bidayah wa al-Nnihayah"The Beginning And The End" by the scholar, Ibn Katheer, an Arabic edition


----------



## Tomasoria

Ayed, 
 I didn't know divorce was already accepted in "The Coram" ...does this Sura have to do with repudiation still enforced in some civil muslin laws ??

  Saludos


----------



## Lems

ayed said:
			
		

> thank you very much for your responses.
> My text appears to me larger than to you.I don't know what the problem.
> Now, I larged it .If it appears larger than what is required, then sorry for that.If it is good , then be it.


Now it's perfect size, Ayed.   

Thanks

Lems
_____________________________________________
Life is what happens while you are making other plans
John Lennon


----------



## Lancel0t

welcome ayed,

i'm from the Philippines and here in our country we have lots of Muslilm brothers in which our government are exercising equal rights for all Filipinos. You are in the right place to share information regarding your culture.


----------



## Lancel0t

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Ayed,
> "The Coram" ...


 Is that the right word for their holy book or it is called "Koran"??? I'm a little  bit confused about it.


----------



## valerie

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> welcome ayed,
> 
> i'm from the Philippines and here in our country we have lots of Muslilm brothers in which our government are exercising equal rights for all Filipinos. You are in the right place to share information regarding your culture.



Lancelot, is Muslim brother a common way of talking of all the persons with the islamic religion, or does it refer to a special group of muslims, or is it a self denomination of muslims? 

I'm asking because if I'm not wrong, in French 'les frères musulmans' refer to a special islamic organisation politically very active and inspiring terrorist groups, like the one who murdered Anouar el Sadate.


----------



## arabian_princess

Marhaba Ayad! I'm glad to see that there are other Muslims on this site. Although I know a few stories of the prophets, I don't think I've heard that one  before. Where in Saudia Arabia are you from? I'm originally from Syria, but I have several relatives in S.A.


----------



## Janna82

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Is that the right word for their holy book or it is called "Koran"??? I'm a little  bit confused about it.


Yes, You're right lancel, the right word is Koran not koram


----------



## Janna82

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Ayed,
> I didn't know divorce was already accepted in "The Coram" ...does this Sura have to do with repudiation still enforced in some civil muslin laws ??
> 
> Saludos


Yes Tomasoria, divorce is accepted in Islam and it's mentioned more than once in Kuran, and there still is divorce in our culture, and actually divorce in our religion is even easier than in other religions (no offense meant). 
For example, there was a story of a woman who was married, and told the prophet afterwards, that she doesn't love her husband, he hasn't done any harm for her, but she doesn't feel like she loves him, and thus can't ensure to give him his natural rights gladly........... so the prophet let her husband divorce her, because it's for the best of both of them, and because it was her who asked for divorce and not her husband, she gave up her rights, and gave him the money he gave her before they got married
(in Islam when a guy wants to marry a girl, there has to be a certain amount of money paid to the girl, either cash, or even gold or real estate.... etc. so, if the girl after getting married decided she doesn't want her husband anymore, for no specific reason- and without him harming her- she has to give him back what he gave her..... but of course, if he did any harm for her whatsover, she would get a divorce, and wouldn't pay him anything, on the contrary, he has to pay monthly allowances for her, and if she had children, for her and for her children


----------



## ayed

--->Somatoria!Thank you for your question. Our book is “The Holy Qur’an” NOT” The Coram”. 





--->Mr. Lancelot, we have, right here in Saudi Arabia, tens of hundreds of your compatriots and they are happy, practical and peculiar to their jobs, frankly. 



--->Arabian princess, welcome on this forum. Ismaiel’s story is mentioned in _al-Bidayah wa al-Nnihaya”The beginning And The End” by the Muslim scholar, Ibn katheer , an Arabic edition._

 --------------------------------------------------------------
Special thank for Janna82 .I have been trying to post my response but failed to work.I think my network is poor.
----------------------------------------------------------------
As for Somatoria’s question about divorce in Islam, it is easy for a Muslim (man or woman) to divorce and separate from each other BUT based on convincing reasons as the following cases:



1-If the wife is having a boyfriend .If she doesn’t give up this behavior; she will be divorced .However, if her husband holds her and doesn’t divorce her? And he is convinced of what his wife exercises, then he is called” cuckold” and no paradise at all. 



2-If the husband is having a girlfriend. If he doesn’t repent (give up) this habit, he is forced by the Islamic law before the judge to divorce his wife.



2-If the wife is a procuress, or a streetwalker or the husband is a pimp 



3-If the husband is a drug addict or drug pusher or a drunkard.



The two cases 1 and 2, the Islam or (The Islamic Shari’ah) is clearly avoiding “illegitimacy” and “contingency of race”. As for the 3rd case, drugs will or may lead to inconsiderate and careless person. Thus, his family may be corrupted and sunk into the sea of lewdness (drug, adultery, lesbian, homosexuality etc…)



4-If the wife is always nagging at her husband or being of ill-natured and she is driving his life to hell, he is either to keep or divorce her. This case is less likely to happen and it depends on how strong their mutual relations. Spousal life is either “alliance or misalliance” and that is it.



Such cases like these above, all are carried out at the Justice Court in sight and hearing of the judge and witnesses if needed. Both of the two parties may show up at the judge’s office or one them as per the case being treated.



Kindly, narrow your questions as to be easy for me to answer.

Ayed’s regards


----------



## Lancel0t

valerie said:
			
		

> Lancelot, is Muslim brother a common way of talking of all the persons with the islamic religion, or does it refer to a special group of muslims, or is it a self denomination of muslims?


 -> yep! it refers to all muslims here. like when we say christians and muslims are filipino brothers.


----------



## Janna82

valerie said:
			
		

> Lancelot, is Muslim brother a common way of talking of all the persons with the islamic religion, or does it refer to a special group of muslims, or is it a self denomination of muslims?
> 
> I'm asking because if I'm not wrong, in French 'les frères musulmans' refer to a special islamic organisation politically very active and inspiring terrorist groups, like the one who murdered Anouar el Sadate.



In Islam Valerie, there's a saying which is something like all muslims are *brothers in Islam*, but this saying has nothing to do with the groups you're talking about.......yes, there are special groups who call themselves the *Islamic brothers*,  but the original saying is that all muslims  are brothers in Islam and has nothing to do with these groups


----------



## ayed

a bump to those who have not read before.

My greetings


----------



## Whodunit

مرحبا ايد,
اتعلم اللغة العربية - as Janna knows - and it's very useful that you want to talk about your culture. I'm all ears --> or eyes?

Please check if my 1st sentence is correct.


----------



## ayed

> مرحبا ايد
> اتعلم اللغة العربية


 

You're welcomed here , whodunit.

You better say:"I learn Arabic language"
 أنا اتعلم  اللغة العربية       
You have to mention the pronoun"I"
شكرا


----------



## Whodunit

.عفوا
Why? I thought if using the conjugated verb, I don't have to mention the pronoun. In my manual - it says "he makes" is يفعل.

Thanks, though. I keep learning.


----------



## ayed

> عفوا
> Why? I thought if using the conjugated verb, I don't have to mention the pronoun. In my manual - it says "he makes" is يفعل.


 

Hi Whodunit,
You can omit the pronoun in some cases. Don’t worry.


It seems to me that you are learning Arabic, the language of the Holy Quran , this is your own right and I am happy to help you out as much as I can. Don’t hesitate to ask me any question even if it is a segment of “letter”.

Kindly, tell me at what level you are .That is, are you beginner, or at intermediate level or at advanced so that I could prepare suitable simple lessons for you and the rest of our pals right here who are interested in learning Arabic.

Waiting you answer, Whodunit.

My regards to all


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, my level is beginner. I've already started to study/scrutinize a manual and it's hard but pretty to learn the language of the holy qur'an. Might I ask you privately, i.e. Private Messages - because of some problems?


----------



## honeylee11

ayed said:
			
		

> I am happy to be a member on this forum.
> 
> It pleases me to answer any question regarding my culture, habits, customs and folklores.
> 
> My regards,
> 
> Ayed


 hi ayed,

my name is lee,i'm a new member of this forum & i am from the philippines.as you may know our country is made up of a majority of catholics but we do have a large population of muslims in our country.but unfortunately i have not been given the chance to meet one.

i hope you don't mind my intrution


----------



## ayed

honeylee11 said:
			
		

> hi ayed,
> 
> my name is lee,i'm a new member of this forum & i am from the philippines.as you may know our country is made up of a majority of catholics but we do have a large population of muslims in our country.but unfortunately i have not been given the chance to meet one.
> 
> i hope you don't mind my intrution


You're welcome, Lee.
Just hang your hat and post right here any question.
Thanks


----------



## Douglas

Hi there Ayed,
First let's remind our friends who don't know that your name means the 'sentence' in the Coran. I would like to make a comment with reference to Abraham, since you opened the subject.In the Bible it was his son Isaac, and in the Coran it was his son Ishmael who were going to be offered as a sacrifice before the ram appeared. Secondly, in the Coran it was Abraham who was thrown into the furnace whereas in the Bible the incident occurs in the book of Daniel. Too bad that so many people do not know that the Coran recognizes the virgin birth and the assension of Jesus and accept him as Christ. When it comes to the crucifixion he was 'apparently' crucified and it was actually Judas on the cross. I believe that if Islamists didn't consider the differences in the two books as distortions, much more common ground would be found. After all it's not want we say, it's how we act. Meanwhile, I disagree with your thoughts about praying in a church. My muslim friends do when they can't find a mosque, there is one God and all shrines are his house. the same applies to the other faiths too.


----------



## ayed

Thank you Mr.Douglas for your helpful informative comments. Although this subforum is for Culture, I have to answer your questions.



> First let's remind our friends who don't know that your name means the 'sentence' in the Coran


 
my name is Ayed not Ayah"verse".So, my name definition is : "a Substituter or compensator" (Cf., Dictionary of "The Tongue of Arab") by Ibn Mandhoor.

Book of "Times and Places" by al-Marzooqi 
Our Holy book is "Quran"



> When it comes to the crucifixion he was 'apparently' crucified and it was actually Judas on the cross


 
All Muslim scholars have concurred and believed in that Jesus (peace be upon him) was not crucified at all .He was lifted up by Allah's command, and he is right now alive in the second heaven. Jesus(peace be upon him) will be sent down by Allah to earth right before the Hereafter , he will kill the Messiah(the pseudo man), break the cross , kill the pig , impose tax and he will not accept other than Islam.Jesus' descension is a sign of Hour. 



> I disagree with your thoughts about praying in a church. My muslim friends do when they can't find a mosque, there is one God and all shrines are his house. the same applies to the other faiths too


.


Al-Qurtobi is one of the most famous Muslim scholars who interpreted the Holy Quran said:

Muslim scholars have concurred that he who prays in a church or a synagogue on a pure spot; his prayer is accepted(Cf., al-Qurtobi Interpretation of the Holy Quran)

Al-Bukhari mentioned that Ibn 'Abbas used to pray in a synagogue when it was void of idols. 
Accordingly, if there are idols or pictures or some Music are played or such hymns are sung in Church ; then these things will detract prayer's attention and concentration.This was what I meant.
Thank you Mr.Douglas
Ayed


----------



## Cath.S.

Hello, Ayed, if I may I will ask you a question: after the name of Allah in different texts on the Internet, I found the letters SWT written. I looked for explanations of this, but was unable to find any.
Could you enlighten me about this mystery please? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ayed

> Could you enlighten me about this mystery please?


 

 ,Sure.This is an acronym of the phrase:"Subhanahu wa ta'ala".Means in Arabic
 سبحانه وتعالى

In English, _the Glorified and Exalted is He_.


----------



## Douglas

Hi there Ayed,


When "Subhan" stands alone does it not also mean God? Naturally, when you say "Subhaneke" or "Subhan Allah" it means Glorify God. Is that correct?

Regards,

Doug


----------



## Whodunit

ayed said:
			
		

> ,Sure.This is an acronym of the phrase:"Subhanahu wa ta'ala".Means in Arabic
> سبحانه وتعالى
> 
> In English, _the Glorified and Exalted is He_.



،آلو يا أيد
.أشياك سأل شىء

Does the word سبح refer to the unabridged اﷲ-spelling? Actually it means something like "say the formula سبحان اﷲ", but that contains the holy shortened word "Allah" _and_ the long form of "Allah".

هل تقدر شرح هاذ؟


----------



## ayed

> Douglas:
> 
> When "Subhan" stands alone does it not also mean God? Naturally, when you say "Subhaneke" or "Subhan Allah" it means Glorify God. Is that correct?


 
(1).Subhan Allah: it means in Arabic “Magnifying and Extolling Allah from all inferior attributes (characteristics) He might be described of. 

(2).Subboh: It means “Allah” which is one of His(99 names).


(3).Subhanak : It is Subhan +k .In Arabic , the “k” is “an addressee pronoun” refers to “Allah”.

(4).Subhanahu wat’ala : it is Subhan + hu .”hu” is a reflexive pronoun refers to “Allah” 




> Douglas :
> "Subhan Allah" it means Glorify God. Is that correct?


Yes, it is correct .It is in imperative mood as if it were said: “I” glorify Allah.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


> whodunit
> Does the word سبح refer to the unabridged اﷲ-spelling? Actually it means something like "say the formula سبحان اﷲ", but that contains the holy shortened word "Allah" and the long form of "Allah".
> 
> هل تقدر شرح هاذ؟


Thank you whodunit .
I hope that I have answered your question through 1~5 above.
If there is any question, hesitate not please. 

Ayed


----------



## Cath.S.

Thanks for giving me the meaning in English Ayed, as unfortunately I don't speak Arabic.


----------



## ayed

egueule said:
			
		

> Thanks for giving me the meaning in English Ayed, as unfortunately I don't speak Arabic.


 
egueule! You're welcomed at any time and hesitate not asking me, please.I alson don't speak French , unfortunately .

Thanks 
Ayed


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Thanks for giving me the meaning in English Ayed, as unfortunately I don't speak Arabic.





			
				ayed said:
			
		

> egueule! You're welcomed at any time and hesitate not asking me, please.I alson don't speak French , unfortunately .



But the langauges Arabic and French are in some cases very similar. The word "Germany" is in French "(l')Allemagne" and in Arabic "almaaniyya (النانيا)". I think both are Romance languages. Or does Arabic rather belong to the semitic languages?

.سوف أتوجه إلى لك (Is it correct? I'm sure not.)


----------



## Outsider

Arabic is an Afro-Asiatic language. (Some authors call them "Semitic" languages, but this seems to be a somewhat outdated term.)

P.S. On the similarity of the words for "Germany" in Arabic and Romance language, it may be because the word was borrowed from the Iberian Romance (Mozarabic) when the Arabs ruled over the Iberian Peninsula.


----------



## ayed

> ًwhodunit:.سوف أتوجه إلى لك


 
Do you mean : I will go up to you.
Just connect to + you:
سوف اتوجه إليك
--------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Outsider :
> Arabic is an Afro-Asiatic language. (Some authors call them "Semitic" languages, but this seems to be a somewhat outdated term.)
> 
> P.S. On the similarity of the words for "Germany" in Arabic and Romance language, it may be because the word was borrowed from the Iberian Romance (Mozarabic) when the Arabs ruled over the Iberian Peninsula


 
I am not sure but most scholars say it is one of the Semitic languages as I do hear and read.


----------



## Outsider

Some authors say that "Semitic" was an older name of the Afro-Asiatic family. Others say that it is a subgroup within the Afro-Asiatic language family. It's a bit confusing to me, too.  
One thing is certain, though: Arabic is not a Romance language.


----------



## ayed

> Outsider :
> 
> One thing is certain, though: Arabic is not a Romance language.


 
  As you like Outsider.


----------



## Whodunit

ayed said:
			
		

> Do you mean : I will go up to you.
> Just connect to + you:
> سوف اتوجه إليك
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but most scholars say it is one of the Semitic languages as I do hear and read.



Of course, I'm a little idiot. I've just learned it and now I couldn't apply it. I learned it with 'min (من)' but I think that goes for every preposition, right?

I couldn't quite agree as far as 'Semitic' is concerning because Hebrew is also a Semitic language, but there aren't much similarities between these two ones, except of "peace":
Hebrew: schalom שלום
Arabic: salaam سلام


----------



## gotitadeleche

whodunit said:
			
		

> I couldn't quite agree as far as 'Semitic' is concerning because Hebrew is also a Semitic language, but there aren't much similarities between these two ones, except of "peace":
> Hebrew: schalom שלום
> Arabic: salaam سلام



Actually they are both in the Semitic language family, and have more in common than the word peace. As I understand it, they form their words in a similar way, using the three-letter root. Also, I and an Arabic-speaking friend of mine were listening to a Hebrew-speaking character on TV one day, and my friend understood part of what was being said due to its similarity to Arabic.


----------



## ayed

> Whodunit:
> I think that goes for every preposition, right?


 
yes, it goes with all prepostion provided that you addrressing one.for examples:

1-Why do you lie on me?Li matha takthib 'alai? 
لماذا تكذب علي ​ 
لماذا تكذب على أنا​ 
2-peace be upon you.Al-salamu 'alaik.
السلام عليك​السلام على أنت​ 

Have a good time .Atamanna lki waqtan taiyyiban
أتمنى لك وقتاً طيباً ​أتمنى ل أنت وقتاً طيباً​need more?
Thank you
Ayed


----------



## Whodunit

This explanation is very helpful, thanks.

But could you please tell me, how to form ل (meaning here: have) in the past? E.g. I had a great time.


----------



## ayed

whodunit said:
			
		

> This explanation is very helpful, thanks.
> 
> But could you please tell me, how to form ل (meaning here: have) in the past? E.g. I had a great time.


 

1-She had $1000 in the bank.

كان" لديها=لها" ألف دولار في البنك

Transliteration (Kan “ladiha=laha” alfa dolar fi al-bank)

2-She had arthritis 

عانت من " إلتهاب المفاصل"

Transliteration (’anat min el-tihab al-mafasil)

3-She had a cold 

عانت من البرد

Transliteration (‘anat min albard) 

4-He had to leave 

أضطر إلى المغادرة= كان عليه أن يغادر

Transliteration (ethTorra ila al-moghadarah=Kan ‘alaihi an yoghadr)

5-She had her dinner

تناولت عشاءها

Transliteration (tanawalat ‘asha’aha)

6-She had a cigarette 

دخنت سيجارة

Transliteration (dakh-khanat sijarah)

7-The newspapers had it that…

زعمت الصحف أن...

Transliteration (za’amat as-sohof ann…)

8-I had rather (I see it is better)

ارى من الافضل

Transliteration (Ara min al-afdhal 

9-She had her sister come right here at four o’clock.

طلبت من أختها أن تأتي إلى هنا في الساعة الرابعة

Transliteration (Talabat min okhtaha an ta’ti ila hona fi  as-sa’ati ar-rabi’ah)

 10-I had a great time

(أنا)قضيت=أمضيت وقتاً رائعاً 

Transliteration (Qadhaito=Amdhaito waqtan ra’ian)

I hope this could help you, Whodunit and others 

All of you are much thanked.

Ayed


----------



## Whodunit

Of course, this has been a great help. BTW: You needn't address me formally, and I'm also a boy like you. I said this because of the PM you've sent: verb beginning تـ and ending ـين is actually 2nd singular feminine, isn't it? And the possessive suffix ـكم means a formal addressing, doesn't it?


----------



## Outsider

I once read that Arabic had two different ways to say "I love you", depending on whether the person to who the sentence was adressed was male or female. I thought this was very interesting. 
Is it true, ayed?


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:
			
		

> I once read that Arabic had two different ways to say "I love you", depending on whether the person to who the sentence was adressed was male or female. I thought this was very interesting.
> Is it true, ayed?



Of course, it has.
I love you (if the addressed person is female): أحبك (pronounced: uhibbuki)
I love you (if the addressed person is male): أحبك (pronounced: uhibbuk)

Not the biggest difference, but important to know


----------



## Douglas

whodunit said:
			
		

> Of course, it has.
> I love you (if the addressed person is male): أحبك (pronounced: uhibbuki)
> I love you (if the addressed person is female): أحبك (pronounced: uhibbuk)
> 
> Not the biggest difference, but important to know


 
Hey friends; I know that much Arabic. I think you have to inverse the order.That is, if the addressed is male then it is uhibuk (or ke) and if it is female vice versa.

Sorry I can't write the script. Is there any program which I can access to do so?

Regards,


----------



## ayed

> outsider :
> I once read that Arabic had two different ways to say "I love you", depending on whether the person to who the sentence was adressed was male or female. I thought this was very interesting.
> Is it true, ayed?


 
Yes, it is true.

Whodunit and Douglas notice here :
We just vowlize the same word:

I love you(f) ana Ohibboki أنا *أحبكِ*

I love you(m)ana ohibbok أنا *أحبك*
I magnified the words so as to spot what under the red letter.

Now , have notice the tilted small line under the red letter above.?it is a vowl.When is changed , the meaning will change .
Thank you


----------



## ayed

> ًWhodunit:
> Of course, this has been a great help. BTW: You needn't address me formally, and I'm also a boy like you. I said this because of the PM you've sent: verb beginning تـ and ending ـين is actually 2nd singular feminine, isn't it? And the possessive suffix ـكم means a formal addressing, doesn't it?


 
 O!Allah.!I thought you a girl.Sorry for misaddrressing you, man.I beg your pardon. 
I hope that you are not upest, man.
Thank you


----------



## Whodunit

Douglas said:
			
		

> Hey friends; I know that much Arabic. I think you have to inverse the order.That is, if the addressed is male then it is uhibuk (or ke) and if it is female vice versa.
> 
> Sorry I can't write the script. Is there any program which I can access to do so?
> 
> Regards,



I'm extremely sorry, I really mixed it up in my hurry. Thanks for correcting.

Is it true that your word 'inverse' shall be a verb? Isn't the verb to inverse called 'invert'?


----------



## Whodunit

ayed said:
			
		

> O!Allah.!I thought you a girl.Sorry for misaddrressing you, man.I beg your pardon.
> I hope that you are not upest, man.
> Thank you



No matter. I'm not upset. Now you know it. It can happen if you don't know my original name which is Daniel.


----------



## ayed

whodunit said:
			
		

> my original name which is Daniel.


Welcomed are you , Daniel.


----------



## RODGER

Hi Ayed, I'm confused, in the story about Ismaiel, was there any change in his material circumstances between his life with his first wife and his life with his second wife ?

cheers

Rodger


----------



## gotitadeleche

RODGER said:
			
		

> Hi Ayed, I'm confused, in the story about Ismaiel, was there any change in his material circumstances between his life with his first wife and his life with his second wife ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rodger




Rodger, as I understood it, it was not the change in the husband's material circumstances, rather it was the contrast in the attitudes of the two wives. Similar to the half-full/half-empty glass idea.


----------



## Douglas

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Rodger, as I understood it, it was not the change in the husband's material circumstances, rather it was the contrast in the attitudes of the two wives. Similar to the half-full/half-empty glass idea.


 
Hi there Ayet,

As far as I know Abraham liked both of his wives. The only problem was that Sara became jealous of Hagar who was her handmaid after the latter gave birth. Ironically, it was Sara who wanted Abraham to bear children by Sagar since she herself couldn't conceive. Shortly after she too conceived and that's when the problem broke out. Abraham was quite hesitant about letting Sagar go, but in a vision he was told he could let Sagar would be safe and that they would be a great nation. Meanwhile, since both nations are great, both of them are Semitic, both of them are cousins, then folks please settle down and let's have some peace in this world!! 


Regards,


----------



## Noel Acevedo

Welcome Ayed:

Islam is si terribly misundertood so I know your participation will be a great plus.

Noel Acevedo


----------



## RODGER

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Rodger, as I understood it, it was not the change in the husband's material circumstances, rather it was the contrast in the attitudes of the two wives. Similar to the half-full/half-empty glass idea.


 
Thanks, what do you say Ayed ?

Rodger


----------



## RODGER

Nex Terren, without knowing the historical period of your exchange between the man and the 17 year old, I would suggest "young fellow" (broadly 19th century and up to 1940 say), "young chap" (more familiar) "young feller me lad" (slangy and affectionate) "young man" (very classical and even a bit reproving) then there are more slang ones but I'll wait for the context if you could tell me ?

 Rodger


----------



## cherine

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Rodger, as I understood it, it was not the change in the husband's material circumstances, rather it was the contrast in the attitudes of the two wives. Similar to the half-full/half-empty glass idea.


I know i'm coming a bit late in here, but just want to confirm what gotitadeleche. It's about a wife's duty of being patient and help her husband overcome difficult situations instead of nagging him.
Islam gives great importance to family values, to the duties of both husband of wives in sharing life difficulties and supporting each other morally and spiritually.


----------



## cherine

Douglas said:
			
		

> As far as I know Abraham liked both of his wives...
> 
> Regards,


 
Hi Douglas, I just want to remind you that the story was not about Ibrahim's wives, but about Isma'il's. That's a different story.


----------



## Douglas

Hi there Cherine,

I vaguely recall my message since I appear to have written it in August. I don't know about Ismail's wives but my personal opinion is that Hagar should not have been sent away. The irony is that Isaac and Ismail were both born a year apart. Besides, Abraham had many other wives, why did he have to send Hagar away? Why wasn't Sara jealous of the other wives and why didn't she have them sent away too? And, the problem persists.
Noone can solve family problems except the family. . .

Regards,


----------



## cherine

Douglas said:
			
		

> Abraham had many other wives, why did he have to send Hagar away? Why wasn't Sara jealous of the other wives and why didn't she have them sent away too?


Maybe because Hagar was the only wife who give Abraham a child, apart from Sara I mean, and that's a good reason to make her jealous. Maybe.


----------



## Douglas

Hi there Cherine,

According to Judaism, Abraham had several wives. Ironically, he gave presents to all of them and sent them away. . .So, I am saying why was Sara so jealous of Hagar and not the other wives? Maybe human nature, but how could cousins detest each other as such. . .

Meanwhile, whatever the case or reason I do not condone people disagreeing after 3 or 4 thousand years. . . 

Regards,


----------



## cherine

Douglas said:
			
		

> According to Judaism, Abraham had several wives. [...] So, I am saying why was Sara so jealous of Hagar and not the other wives? Maybe human nature, but how could cousins detest each other as such. . .
> Regards,


Hi Douglas,
I think we can start a new thread about this subject, what do you think? Difference in presenting prophets stories between Judaism and Islam ?
Any way, as I said, I'm not an expert but did Abraham's other wives give him children too ? What I know is that Sara was jaleous because she couldn't give him a child, while Hagar could (it was later that Sara did have Isaac).
The other thing i didn't know is that "cousins" thing ! were they really cousins ?


----------



## Douglas

Hi Cherine,

Actually the children were at least half bothers or sisters. The irony is that the conflict among the Paletinians and the Jews is one among cousins.


----------



## lama

valerie said:
			
		

> Lancelot, is Muslim brother a common way of talking of all the persons with the islamic religion, or does it refer to a special group of muslims, or is it a self denomination of muslims?
> 
> I'm asking because if I'm not wrong, in French 'les frères musulmans' refer to a special islamic organisation politically very active and inspiring terrorist groups, like the one who murdered Anouar el Sadate.


 

muslim brothers are not a terrosist group i think cause they exist in egypt and other countries,but about the expression said "our muslim brothers " is always said as a symbol of national unity (like in lebanon for example we say our christian brothers or our muslim brothers...)


----------



## jdibrahim

Outsider said:


> Arabic is an Afro-Asiatic language. (Some authors call them "Semitic" languages, but this seems to be a somewhat outdated term.)
> 
> P.S. On the similarity of the words for "Germany" in Arabic and Romance language, it may be because the word was borrowed from the Iberian Romance (Mozarabic) when the Arabs ruled over the Iberian Peninsula.


 
Well, I am afraid I have never heard the term Semitic is outdated. I am from Iraq and teach Arabic at the university in Germany. 

BTW lots of names of countries and cities even in the Arab world are of foreign origin: Baghdad, Palestine, Dimashq "Damascus". Some other words like alchemy only the article is of Arab origin chemy is of Greek origin. In addtion nearly the names of all currencies in the Arab and Muslim world are of foreign origin: Dinar, Fulus, Riyal, Mili:m, Qirsh..
Best
Jamshid


----------

